# Petco tank sale



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hi guys and gals...since i work at petco i get a little bit of an advanced notice about this stuff...
starting next week petco will be having it's $1.00 per gallon tank sale....40 gallon breeders for $40.00....55 gal. $55.00......
better go empty your piggy banks...i am thinking of getting some 40 breeders and 20 longs..


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

whish i was in America :-/


----------



## guster730 (Sep 21, 2012)

Do you know how long the sale lasts?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no i don't....i will check and see.


----------



## guster730 (Sep 21, 2012)

yeah i'm working next week but don't get piad till Friday. Although i could probably just borrow money from my parents. anyway it'd be good to have a couple extra tanks for breeding and as hospital tanks as I have nothing extra right now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

I will see what I get for Christmas. I hope that I can get enough money to get a bigger tank and then be able to put small fish in my 55 gallon tank. I have been wanting a 300 gallon tank for a very long time and I hope that one of these days I will be able to afford it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They don't always do the whole country, sometimes its only regional.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ooh yay! Been waiting for this sale.


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

I called and the mgr. said it starts on the 26th and usually last 2-3weeks yay!!! I could use a couple 55's


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No Petcos around here, so....Road Trip!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Plenty of PetCos here in Atl. Come to the (free and open to the public) AAAA meeting 1/6/12 & see what Ken found in Uraguay this year (usually new livebearers, catfish, pike cichlids, and eartheaters)

SCAA's "1st Annual Carolina Aquatics Trade Show" is further East. Saturday, January 19th, 2013 11am until 5pm @ USC Upstate located just off of I-85 in Spartanburg, SC. Petcos are there, too.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there will be Plecocaine in the SCAA trade show raffle this year


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm coming emc! I was so excited when I found out about it. Three days after my birthday and only an hour away! Can't wait!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i was offered a stand at the SCAA show but unfortunately i am unable to go..it is something i would love to do...hopefully i can attend next year...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've only gone to one SC event so far, but it is not too bad a drive from here. Hope no conflicts or winter storms come up. Road trips are fun. 

And I'm seriously inviting all of you who happen to be in Atl on a (usually first) Sunday meeting day to come by and say Hi. Warn me in advance and I'll bring free convicts, lol.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sundays are hard for me to get off from work, but I would love to get up there anyway. It's only a 6 hour drive.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Sometimes, living in the hinterlands of SD really burns!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Confirmation of $1 / gallon sale in ATL until 1/19/13. Pals only, but membership is free, so sign up online.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can also sign up for your PALS card at the store when you check out..


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

How would you get a Petco PALS card that is in another person's name into your own name? I have a Petco PALS card but it is in my Grandpa's name who is no longer alive. How do I change it into my name?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Angel just get a card for yourself, you don't need to "transfer" anything. It's free so just fill out the application and walla- card just for you


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nearest Petco to me is in Pensacola, about 100 miles. I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I got a 20-long that I was needing, but had no luck on a 40-breeder. They said more were coming in, though. They had a bunch of 55's available, but I could never fit one in my car.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

40 breeders always sell out first. If we know a sale is coming, we scout out inventories a few days ahead or ask them to hold/order one (success depends on which Petco). 

AAAA may soon be moving to Saturdays and changing locations to reduce our rent.

A friend of mine transported a 55 in the passenger seat of a Miata. It only worked because the top was down. You need a convertible. We once found it physically impossible to put a 15 gallon tank in the trunk of an 85 mustang and close the trunk. Now I sort cars by the biggest tank they can hold. So far my personal winner is a 1995 town & country minivan. It was advertised as holding 4' x 8' plywood flat (after you take the seats out). The newer ones have seats that fold into the floor and higher floors. I moved my sister out of her dorm room and stopped and bought a 55 on the way home and it fit in with all her junk.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh yeah ; i loves my minivans...the grand caravan(dodge) and the town and country (chrysler) are the ones that will fit the plywood....and lots of tanks....


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

for the first time ever, i saw a 55 in petco today. i had to talk myself *out* of getting it....

they have plenty of 20 longs and 29's tho. might get one


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you need a tank, hurry up and get one. Here the sale ends Saturday.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

yea i know. i kinda need a 20 long.....


----------

